# Molester Man



## MrCinos (Nov 26, 2012)

TranslatorFag said:
			
		

> Molester Man (Chikan Otoko in Japanese), another doujin by YOKO. You could say, it's the smaller brother of Train Man (Densha Otoko) as it's another 2ch story that involves a loser 2ch inhabitant getting involved in an incident and asking 2ch for advice on how to handle it.


​
*Online*: when Nell transformed the first time (top right).
*DL*: when Nell transformed the first time (top right).
*Translator's Blog*: when Nell transformed the first time (top right).

Same artist who did *Onani Master Kurosawa*. Despite simple art, I still consider it a strong part of this (and OMK) series, she's doing great/funny facial impressions.

So far it were good first two chapters.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2012)

Chapters 3&4 are released.

This is shaping up to be a great series. Very good slice of life with interesting characters and nice plot progression. I guess it being based on a true story helps a lot.

One of the best thing about it is MC himself, I really like his inner monologues/thoughts on each and every event:


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 2, 2012)

Chapter 5 is out.

Can't stress enough how good this series is. One of the better (comedy) romance series I've read in a long while. Kansai is such a good character


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 2, 2012)

lol 'Time to take up *a correspondence course in Karate*. Learn in a dojo? I don't have the balls for that.' 

Funny shit. I have to pick it up some time.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 2, 2012)

These kind of series are the series I like. The masturbation manga I read and I thought I would just a few cheap laughs from some low brow humor. It was surprisingly deep and a very nice surprise. This kind of manga is very interesting because of how it fueses comedy and a little bit of tenderness from the slice of life. It's subtly sweet and not anvilicious, it manages to be believable and treats its characters with respect instead of using them as a veichle for cliches, jokes and fanservice.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 2, 2012)

Ch. 5 left me feeling down...


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 2, 2012)

Really? I kind of thought it was a set up chapter for content later. It's some nice character development. And from the looks of it the MC made a real good friend.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Really? I kind of thought it was a set up chapter for content later. It's some nice character development. And from the looks of it the MC made a real good friend.



Or a potential gf 

If there's one thing that even the best of friends will potentially clash over, its a desireable partner.

The other impression that i got out of that last panel of her walking away, was a possible set-up for her to be kidnaped by whomever was stalking the other girl..


----------



## Owl (Dec 2, 2012)

This manga seems funny 

I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 2, 2012)

Dat inconcistency

Lol


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2012)

Chapter 6 is out.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 6, 2012)

dayum i love this manga

chapter 7


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> dayum i love this manga


Yeah, it also quickly became one of my favorites. I think this is one of those series which almost impossible not to like.

So many comedy gold panels in latest chapter 

First Onepunchman, now this: translator sure has quality taste. I hope he'll continue to do his job for a while.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

hmmmm you seem convincing Cinos. I may check this out.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

just caught up. It's pretty good. Is it monthly?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2012)

^ It's already ended (21 chapters in total). According to the translator we should see the ending by New Year +/- few days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2012)

fultoejame said:


> I guess it being based on a true story helps a lot.



 No filler/lies...for the most part.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 7, 2012)

I will catch up to this series later today or my name isn't Moe.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

Does he actually end up with one of them?(Since this is based off of a 2ch thread which may or may not be bogus).


----------



## Urouge (Dec 8, 2012)

ha I loved densha otoko. I'm gonna read this


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 8, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Does he actually end up with one of them?(Since this is based off of a 2ch thread which may or may not be bogus).



Wait a sec this is based off rl?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Wait a sec this is based off rl?



Yes, just like Densha Otoko, it's an adapted story based on someone else's real life experience told on 2ch.

If it wasn't I guess that glasses guy from the beginning would've been a rival to MC now. There would've also been some sort of stupid love triangle/polygon involved in the story by this time.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

I am in love with Kansai 

And you guys say she's based on a real person?!

Awesome.

This is great news, I gotta start planning on how to pull a succesful NTR on Molester Man immediately (I mean I am pretty sure she's the girl he's gonna end up with)

Can any of you guys recommend good NTR mangas I could use as reference material.

Now that I think of it, I guess I would also have to learn Japanese for this plan to have any chance of working... Oh well, sacrifices have to be made for true love.


Wait for me, Kansai-chwan!!!


----------



## Gene (Dec 8, 2012)

Kansai is so bro, and if possible, I want to have smex with her.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

What have I done?

Don't ntr him bastards! Respect dat love.

Anyway: For someone who actually knows wtf happens. Original question is still there: Does he actually have a good end? If so, so good. Totally also hoping it is Kansai.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2012)

> And you guys say she's based on a real person?!


 In regards to real life prototypes I'll quote this:



			
				Boon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, maybe I should have posted this earlier. Here's how Molester described the three main girls:
> Miss Understanding is said to look like Ogura Yuko, a Japanese gravure idol. Google her if you want.
> Loli is child-faced like Miss Understanding and looks a lot younger than her age.
> And as for Kansai, Molester said, this Jeans model on an online shopping site kinda resembles her:



Oh, and


> Original question is still there: Does he actually have a good end? If so, so good.


if somebody answers it, better not spoil it without spoiler tag, I don't want to know it in advance.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> In regards to real life prototypes I'll quote this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh interesting, thanks. That Kansai-look a like is not really my type, but she's not too bad-looking either. Anyway, her personality more than makes up for it.

Project NTR-Kansai is still a GO-GO-GO!!!



PS: On a different note, you should defenitely tell me who that girl in your sig is...I have a thing for red-haired anime characters...and the eyepatch is a nice addition also...


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah be sure to add spoiler tags for people if someone answers my question.

The red haired girl is Margrit from Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 10, 2012)

Chapter 8 & 9 are out.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 10, 2012)

The name is certainly...eye catching.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 10, 2012)

8-9 chapters were great 

MC has some willpower, but he still forgot his shirt  
Poor loli though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2012)

Cromer said:


> The name is certainly...eye catching.



Yeh, the title is oddball, but its a decent read. Heavy word-play story about a 20yr old guy developing friendships and whatnot with 3 women, ect ect.

Edit: given the mis-understanding this story started with, id think he'd be extra carefull about the way he behaves around the girls..


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 10, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Does he actually end up with one of them?(Since this is based off of a 2ch thread which may or may not be bogus).




*Spoiler*: __ 



he has smex with Kansai and shortly after that the start dating


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he has smex with Kansai and shortly after that the start dating




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought thats how it would end up. Pretty obvious the story is learning in that direction. Good for him, because tomboys are fantastic


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 11, 2012)

Chapter nine was just... "Pure Gold".

Mad Respect, man...
Mad Respect...


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 12, 2012)

Just caught up on this today and I fucking love it, such a feel good vibe to it. 
Damn, he has a will of steel, he must really like Kansai. Poor Loli though she must have wanted some action.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Just caught up on this today and I fucking love it, such a feel good vibe to it.
> Damn, he has a will of steel, he must really like Kansai. Poor Loli though she must have wanted *some action*.



It's pretty obvious that loli's story is about the three(mc, kansai, loli)
But still, damn, that ass, that jugs, that face.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2012)

Chapter 10.

I hope (for the sake of MC's mental health) Loli saw that Molester likes Kansai after their visit and would act as a wingwoman this time, and wouldn't try to seduce him 2nd time. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 10.
> 
> I hope (for the sake of MC's mental health) Loli saw that Molester likes Kansai after their visit and would act as a wingwoman this time, and wouldn't try to seduce him 2nd time. Can't wait for the next chapter.



Actually, there's gonna be a second time.

Though, i'm unsure of the details.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 13, 2012)

God damn what a cliffhanger, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 13, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he has smex with Kansai and shortly after that the start dating




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank you. I figured that either he would end up screwed or have a Kansai end. Best end and the fact that this has a chance of possibly being legit IRL is win.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 15, 2012)

Chapter 11.

---
That was awkward (poor Loli again), but considering MC's situation he did well. Their whole exchange felt very believable, I wish more manga was based on true stories (happened more or less recently).


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 15, 2012)

I feel sad for loli jugs.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 15, 2012)

"you must be an assassin sent from the government to tease my cock!" 

And yeh.. poor loli'. As somebody who likes tomboys, id be more interested in kansai as well. At least he stayed true to what he wanted, rather then just taking what was offered to him at the time, and he TRIED to do it politely..

Also.. who falls in love that quickly? I understand the story so far has taken place over the course or 2-3 weeks (roughly), but they've only seen eachother outside of her work what.. 2 or 3 times? And i dont think he goes to their diner that often, either. But i suppose given her past 3 experiences, any guy who was as nice as he was, and who showed restraint when alone with her, would be somebody she's try and persue..


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 17, 2012)

12 it out
with her death


*Spoiler*: __ 



He got some good advice from the board, suprisingly. He's dicking around to protect his own interests, not really thinking about the coals he just raked loli over at all. Hopefully he man's up and confess's soon.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 19, 2012)

Chapter 13.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 20, 2012)

lol'd at his imaginary end


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2012)

At least he managed to be honest at the end, albeit, he seemed boxed in after Kansai found out something had happened between Loli and him.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 22, 2012)

Chapter 14.5.

Great purchase  

Wonder what Kansai reaction would've been if she founded that in Molester's room.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 22, 2012)

I applaud Molester Man for sticking to the Kansai route. I mean while I definetly like Kansai more, I would probably still have taken the Loli-route...or at the least figure out a way not totally burn that bridge yet.

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.



What about you guys? Be honest, how would you have acted in that situation given the same parameters?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 23, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> What about you guys? Be honest, how would you have acted in that situation given the same parameters?


I honestly think I would've stayed on the Kansai route.

With all the stuff Kansai has done for him and how easily they get along, it really is no contest for me. I'd feel kind of bad for Loli, but not nearly enough to change routes.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2012)

Iunno.  Loli seems like a natural moe tomboy mix.  She was all about the gaming, I woulda been swayed.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL dat Sachiko ending xD, btw I wonder how things would turn if Kansai wasn't so friendly with him, at first Molester didn't want something with her, probably he would be happy with Loli now.



Random Stranger said:


> What about you guys? Be honest, how would you have acted in that situation given the same parameters?



The first encounter I would tank her attack like Molester and stay in the Kansai route, but the second round I would go with Loli, like come on the girl as similar hobbies like me and actually she honestly says why she likes me, why not try to hang out/date  her maybe it could work, Kansai stuff was all about being friendly.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 23, 2012)

The successor to Fap note eh?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 23, 2012)

I almost screamed at my monitor when the chapter ended at that cliffhanger...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2012)

Calling miss understanding was a gamble but it seems it might have paid off. And damn, she was well informed on almost everything that was happening in the group. It's also nice knowing the stalker was identified by the police. 

Now, let's see why Kansai called him a few days earlier than the set date. It probably has to do with his most recent conversation with Miss understanding.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope she was just as anxious as Molester Man and couldn't wait for Christmas to develop their relationship further 



raizen28 said:


> The successor to Fap note eh?


More like its predecessor.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 24, 2012)

What if...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck!, i've been spoiled


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2012)

Caught up to this just now. Loving all the references to JJBA, Kuso Miso etc. and the chan influence


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

If he ever gets together with Kansai, he might want to ditch Sachiko lest he wants to deal with a very embarrassing and awkward moment, when Kansai inevitably stumbles upon it.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 25, 2012)

While Kansai hesitation makes for slow story progression, I like it.

I like the fact that she takes her time considering it and takes relationships seriously...she's a keeper 




I hope I'll find a Kansai one day myself. Most girls I know are either too slutty/promiscuous/or whatever (which isnt a bad thing if you just wanna have a good time but they're not exactly gf material) or they're too strange and high maintenance (like my ex gf).


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 26, 2012)

Chapter 17 is out.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, this turned out differently than I was expecting it to.  At first I assumed that there would be a Molester Man x Miss Understanding relationship but I'm pleased that it seems to be heading towards a MM x Kanasi ending.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, this so reminds me of of one of my past relationships. It's like I'm reading my own memory.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Wow, this so reminds me of of one of my past relationships. It's like I'm reading my own memory.


Which relationship? The one with Sachiko?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 26, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Which relationship? The one with Sachiko?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter 18.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 18.



Dat Kansai bro remind me Trent from Daria.

This chapter all things were soo good that I kinda fear what gonna happen on 19 :S


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2012)

Lord Molester. 

Chapter was pretty amusing and I'm surprised that those two went as far as having sex.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't get why she'd have awkward sex with him right after the first kiss.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm assuming that she just wanted to have sex with him even if only once before rejecting him, she does like him quite a bit after all.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 27, 2012)

Banzaiii Banzaiii Lord-Molester Banzaiii!! 

I can't wait to see what he says to those guys on the forum thing.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 27, 2012)

Lord Molester was disappoint. He should've just told her, "Since when were you under the impression that you were NOT going out with me?"

But damn, props to Molester. He's handling everything quite well, considering his own insecurities and all. Friggin' Loli messed things up for him big time, poor chap.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 27, 2012)

He used one of my methods 



Always let the girl up first. Unless she's in a skirt because then your intentions are way more obvious


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2012)

Chapter 19

That was intense.

---

Yaranaika / Wanna do it


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2012)

That guy that was waiting with his dick in his hand... 

Molester not wanting to throw away Sachiko...


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 28, 2012)

Solaris said:


> That guy that was waiting with his dick in his hand...



Lol'd so much at that part.  

But yeah.. pretty brutal chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder what is the real issue with loli, a promise pfft a one that Kansai doesn't even remember shouldn't  be enough to cut ties with someone she likes.


----------



## Sαge (Dec 28, 2012)

A live action drama of Molester-man? 



Am I seeing right?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 29, 2012)

Chapter 20.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 29, 2012)

God fucking damnit! Why the frig did that chapter have to end at that point?? Fucking cliff hangers should be banned from everything


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2012)

Chapter was too short for my tastes but I hope that that Loli makes up with Kansai in the next chapter. :33


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 29, 2012)

Sαge said:


> A live action drama of Molester-man?
> 
> 
> 
> Am I seeing right?


Ooo, too bad no subs. Oh well, time to test my Japanese skills!

@ch20 Short chapter, but Loli is such a true boss haha. So only one more chapter left?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 29, 2012)

Manly tears were shed that day.


----------



## Meikun (Dec 29, 2012)

Molester has come such a long way, I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2012)

At least he was able to clear the air with Loli. It probably shouldn't surprise me that he decided to fall on the sword in order to have Kansai and Loli make up with one another. You have to know he's hurting after that something like that. 

And as usual, I couldn't stop laughing seeing Loli and Mr.Molester out of sync whenever they tried speaking to one another. Poor, poor PS2


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 29, 2012)

Just watched the live action, more emphasis on "watch" but I've watched enough anime to get what they were saying and read the manga to know what was going on, so I wasn't completely lost haha. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was alright, but it lacked the comedy elements. Mostly the lack of Lord Molester and inner-monologue banter which made the manga hilarious. Though I did skip a lot of the 2chan stuff, mostly cause they were talking way to fast for me to even get an idea what they were saying and that was where probably the comedy element was suppose to be. 

The girls were really cute and exactly what I imagine to be like and tbh, it's the only reason why I watched this rofl!


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 31, 2012)

there's a live action??? LINK PLZ


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 31, 2012)

The wild card is that he claims at the end Allen is Mana


*Spoiler*: __ 



Molester got a good ending...made me happy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 1, 2013)

That ending was too beautiful.


And lol at molester's dad.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

Molester's dad seems awesome. 

Anyways, cute ending and pretty much everything that I hoped for.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2013)

That was a nice ending I loved the manga 5/5.

Also /a/ had such a massive shitstorm when the chapter dropped 1500+ posts
-Stronger

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2013)

That ending put a smile on my face.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Great end to a great manga, would read again, no WILL read again


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2013)

Good ending, I wish there was a manga(or date sim) for each girl, good or bad endings I'm interested to know how things would be.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

Shit. Don't spoil me the ending. Off to reading nao!


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> What if...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was well on my way reading chapter 17 since the last one I'd read was 14 and guess what.

I saw the fucking pic.

Fuck you. Seriosusly. mad

Fucky ou.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

It's your fault for clicking the spoiler.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh well, I'm just on the sex part now though. I guess I overreacted lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 1, 2013)

I need a smoother way to browse /a/ for things like this.  My heart was all a flutter.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

See this shit? I've read this in 4 hours. 4 hours and 30 minutes, from chapter 15 until the end. Now. Why did I reach that shit? Well, here's the deal.

Pages wouldn't load shit after 5 seconds, they'd usually load after a fuckton of refreshes and only after like a minute or 2. I don't know where to blame it on, the fact that when I got the money to pay my provider their store in my area closed and isn't open until tomorrow (which I'm a day over the deadline) or that it's New fucking Year, where everyone's clogging up the fiber optic cables.

So after every page I'd imagine myself in molester's shoes and shit, and usually find out that i'd be doing the same thing he does, only more directly. Like that shit with Loli Jugs? I answered the same as Molester, except he dicked around first while I went straight to the point. So in a way the lag was a freaking blessing.

Reading it I couldn't help but notice all the wrong things in this chapter (like how'd the writer know about Loli's brofist lie? maybe kansai told him afterward?). Or that he said he wanted to try an adult kiss.. he didn't kiss Kansai back when they were doing the dirty? What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but the manliest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I know IRL through fiction.

Good ending, but tell me one thing.

How old is Kansai? Loli I know might be somewhat 17-19, Understanding is 20, but what about her? I'm guessing between 20 to 24-5.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy I read this manga, I was grinning from ear to ear at that ending. Definitely a great manga to start off the New Year.

It has the perfect mix of comedy and drama, and the pacing was excellent. If I had a complaint, I would be that it needed more Lord Molester haha.

A Must Read for everyone!


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 7, 2013)

21.5 chapter [end]

Also



> I spent years translating this manga and I still can't really believe it's done now. But this is only the manga version of "Molester Man". The original threads are fascinating and very entertaining in their own way. They're almost like a historical document from that time in November, 2004 when 2ch had gotten more popular than ever thanks to Densha Otoko etc. and VIP had gotten extremely big and chaotic. It'd be an interesting project for me. I know it's a lot of work, but as I'd translate post by post I'd be able to work on it even if I'm very busy with other things. But well, I haven't even started yet, so don't expect anything any soon.



Good news, the translator would work on original 2ch thread thus providing more indepth look into the story. Additionally, we'd be able to see what exactly YOKO added in the manga version compared to the original story.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2013)

Sachiko 
"Who's that?"


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol @ Mr. Glasses.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 22, 2015)

After reading Onani Master Kurosawa (same artist) and after countless people on reddit and shit suggested it, I decided to read. Totally worth it.

Just finished reading this...man, what a great fuckin read. Humor is top notch, art/references are outta control...and just the whole concept is cool. Molester constantly checking the thread for advice from a bunch of Anons was so great. Those responses seemed pretty accurate (in the sense that there some people who legit wanted to help, and others that just wanted to see the shit-show unfold lol).

Molester Man...holy shit, to go from such a shitty situation (getting accused of being a stalker) to eventually hooking up with Best-girl...what a fuckin boss. Initially I thought Miss Understanding was going to be the main heroine (and was pretty sad about that), but as soon as Kansai got introduced at the restaurant, I knew where things were really headed  Kansai is such a cool chick...even treating Molester Man like a normal person despite the fact that he is a laughably creepy and perverted otaku, lol. 

The jokes/references were just top notch in this. Trunks, JoJo, Aizen, and Abe as Yaranaika guy  Tons of others, but man...that shit was on point. The artist had a few decent ones in Onani Master Kurosawa, but he just took it to a whole different level in this. Also...personifying an onahole rofl. So amazing...and especially the fact that in the wrapup chapter you actually feel emotionally attached to seeing a dude hug said onahole lol. SACHIKO!...such good times.



Fuckin Molester is an autist among autists...but in the end, he still managed to get the girl. Well, at least in the manga. Does anyone know if this is how the actual 2chan thread ended? If that is how things actually went, then my God...this shit is so legendary lol. Never thought a series called "Molester Man" would be such a feel good series...


----------

